

Ask HN: Do certain methods of payment (or lack of) deter you from buying? - spung

Very frequently I see startups discussed on HN and people comment on how only offering Facebook and/or Twitter login deters them from trying out the service.<p>What about payments? Would you be more inclined or deterred from purchasing something on a website if a certain payment method was or wasn't offered? (Paypal, Google Payments, Amazon Payments, generic credit card processing, etc...)
======
spung
Originally I thought Amazon Payments was attractive because many people (this
could be an over assumption on my part) already purchase items on Amazon and
have their credit cards stored with their account. This way, they wouldn't
have to take our their credit cards and enter the information again.

That and the trust that Amazon invokes, as opposed to a new startup in which I
have no idea how they're processing my credit card.

------
agscala
Maybe I'm an outlier, but I really don't mind paying with paypal. It's rather
convenient.

I don't think that the offered payment methods have ever impacted whether or
not I actually buy from a particular merchant.

------
itg
Yes, I refuse to buy anything from a site that only offers paypal, a situation
I have run into a few times. My preferred method is generic credit card
processing.

------
copenhagencoder
I would prefer generic credit card processing.

